# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Victim of the UNHCR

## abteka

*Dear People of the world!*

*The UNHCR is killing me in Ukraine*. Ukraine has become too corrupted and hence the UNHCR have got a good chance to justify itself using this huge and corrupted system.
I have been a community leader from 2004-2011.  I have abandoned this post because I wasnt able to bear all the pressure, which has been applied by the UNHCR officials in cooperation with the Ukrainian authorities.  They have fabricated a fake letter by my name in November 2010 year and this letter has become a reason for the disturbance of my peace. This letter accuses the higher officials of the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion, the authorities of the Odessa Migration department, the staffs of the accommodation center with taking bribes. I have never written such a letter and send to the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion. If I accused the higher officials of the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion then why I send  this letter to them? There is no logic here. 
I am a real Christian and have honestly tried to assist my compatriots to overcome their problems. I have lost my precious 7-8 years of time for nothing.  And look the award. For a period of   3 years (from 2010-2012) my life has become a nightmare.  Read please underneath one of my good activity and understand what I have done to live a life, which is a nightmare:............ 

In 2009 a citizen of Guinea has been detained for four cold months in the Odessa prisons without any justice. A group of Ukrainian young men has taken his mobile telephone and later accused him to the police with a robbery of their mobile. When this event started, these Ukrainian citizens asked this Guinean man to use his cellphone and later one of them went home with his cellphone. The African man asked them to give his mobile back, but instead of that a clash started in-between them. When this African man fall down because of a strike he has got a mobile telephone on the ground and since it was a night time he considered it as his mobile and run to the Accommodation Center for refugees (AC) immediately (with the telephone). This was an old model telephone in comparing with the mobile of the African. After some days this African man has been accused and detained with a robbery. 
A free of charge lawyer had been assigned for this African by the government, but as a Guinean man told me: This lawyer asked them a $3000 USD of bribe to free him. The lawyer told them: If you will not bring the money this man will be in prison for an infinitive period of time. In this way the free of charge lawyer refused to assist this innocent man.   
There are more than ten Puppet refugees organizations in Odessa, which have been formed by this corrupted system from 2004 and none of them were willing and able to assist this poor man. At last when these Guinean men understood that they will never get assistance from anywhere they called and asked me my assistance. I promised to do something.  
I know that corrupted system afraid the mass, so I organized some Africans and went to the court. We talked with the staff of the court including the Judge. From this meeting I have understood that someone had done a great sabotage not to let this poor man from the prison. 
The secretary of the Judge informed us that because the interpreter of this prisoner has traveled to his mother country (Congo) and didnt return back; there had been no hearings concerning his accusation.  When we know about who was the so called Interpreter we fall in shock, because this interpreter, who had assisted this man in the police station at first, has never traveled to his mother country. He lived in Odessa until that moment. Because of unknown reasons the administration of the AC has distributed this information deliberately. Because of this, the hearing of the African mans case on the court had never been held for four months. But that day, the judge has promised me to look for the problem of this poor man in an appropriate way and advised us to come on the hearing. Again I called some Africans and have attended the hearing. That day a free of charge interpreter (Governmental) has come and the briber lawyer also had been there. Listening all the history, the judge has changed the article, in which this man has been detained and freed him. This was a very great victory for us. This poor man has been freed after four months of injustice and imprisonment and able to breathe the air of freedom. This Guinean man (former prisoner now) has told about this incident to the Regional UNHCR officials on the meeting, which has been held in Odessa 12 March 2010.  I have uploaded this video on You tube. I am not sure it works or not, but here is the address of this video. ► http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPiF_jBnvOQ

Did this activity was a bad activity and the UNHCR has continued his attempt to kill me?  Was this the award, which I was supposed to get?  
Now the UNHCR is working too hard to deprive from me the way how to communicate abroad and tell this bad history. 
Refugees, migrants and stateless people of Africa and other nations are facing a lot of racial problem here in Ukraine and as the same time it is forbidden to talk about this; using the national and world mass media. If you do so, the UNHCR will bury you if possible; or will bury your futurity. This is what is happening here in Ukraine. 

If possible, please distribute and post this message on other forums you know. I am allowing anybody to do this, because this might help me to be heard and get a solution.  I am very grateful for any cooperation, which you are going to perform.

I am very sorry with what is happening in our world.  

I can be contacted by the following addresses:  abteka@gmail.com 

Sincerely,

----------


## abteka

Dear People  !

    My human right activity has never been limited only on assisting the Africans. I have assisted many non-African citizens and save many from the hazard, which they have confronted.  Read one of these activities:

	A family (a Syrian woman and Iranian man) has arrived in the Accommodation Center for refugees (AC) in 2004 when I lived there. These men have been detained in the prison of Mukachova (a small boarder city in Ukraine) for months, because they have attempted to cross the border of Ukraine-west Europe (by foot). 
By some reason this family has been restricted to get food. In my opinion, based on my experience, based on the conversation with this family; this family has been punished to get food in the AC, because this was a punishment. They have got the chance to call a representative of CARITAS to the prison in Mukachova, because the way how they treat them in the prison was too harsh. This was considered as a violence and this family had been punished a food supply for a long time in the prison. Their old history from the prison has been transferred to the AC in Odessa and a recommendation has been done to punish them. This shows me how this system is working corruptly, anti democratically, anti humanly way.  Knowing the information from my spouse how this family fall in deep hunger; we have tried to assist this family with what we can. We have supplied them with food. The woman has been worn during her arrival and together with my spouse we have supplied her clothes and some times even we gave them money. 
This woman was pregnant and this was a criminal case not to give them food, so I have tried to do what I was able to do. This family didnt have access to medical assistances so they werent able to know about the condition of the baby, which was supposed to be born. On the last months of her pregnancy this woman has visited a medical doctor and she heard unbelievable news. Due to starvation the baby look like very malnourished and the probability to get alive baby is minimal. In case if the baby will be born alive the probability to exist will be short. The Doctors needed a big amount of money to save the baby. Who will give money for such a people, who have brought a disaster for this corrupted system? Knowing this from them I have started to run. I have traveled with the father of the baby to the office of the Syrian Diaspora, but they also rejected to assist, because the only service which they can supply was to transfer the remains of those Syrians who died in Odessa. All my attempts to assist this family failed, but I have got a very religious Syrian man (very poor man) and he supplied them money periodically. I have got also another non-legalized Syrian collective and they were very eager to assist this family. They have funded not one, but some thousands of Dollars to save the baby. The baby lastly has been saved and a 6 years old baby is now living with her parents in Huston; USA. 
From practice I have seen that this family can reject all this things and confirm that all this is a fabrication of mine. An organ like the UNHCR can influence on them and they can say this man is liar. I am saying this, because I have seen so many such a kinds of bad things in the past.  Truth has been demolished from our inside and the world at all, because of money, power and the desire to get a very comfortable life. 
I have done a good farewell celebration for this family using only my money, when this family has been resettled to the USA. I gave them a moment of happiness, which they have lost long ago arriving in Ukraine. I have tried to make them feel a human being in this difficult circumstance. I have bought a bus ticket, when the husband has traveled to Kiev, because he wasnt having a cent and sadly to look this person if he will loose this resettlement opportunity, because of this ticket.  I have never get anything from them still now, but I have done this not for this purpose.  

Yes, in our strange world, such a kind of activity has become mockery and a reason to persecuate the right of the person, who has done this good things. 

I am being killed by the Odessa officials. This mission is being funded by the great UNHCR. 

Sad to observe how they are killing you in this world of unjust.

Asheber

----------


## abteka

Dear People of the world  !!! 

            At the end of 2003 my family has faced a serious financial problem. To solve this problem, my spouse should has to leave our small child in a kindergartner and assist me on my job. We have applied again to a kindergarten, where our baby stayed some months ago. We have paid a 50 Dollars of bribe for the director of this kindergarten that time to register our baby. Now, when we applied for the second time the Director again asked a bribe. From where we can get money to pay an infinite amount of bribe for the Odessa authorities ? We are Refugees and they were supposed to assist us to integrate in this society, but in the contrary we are paying them money to live.  We have rejected to pay, because we don't have money. We went to the city administration and a good woman directed us to that kindergarten - without any payment.
           The staff of this kindergarten especially the Director was very angry, because they weren't able to get money from us. Because of that we have started to observe many unpleasant things concerning our baby. Our baby wasn't able to formulate and tell us what is happening in the kindergarten, but every morning when we took her to the kindergarten she cried too much.
         One night, when I arrived to take my baby, I have seen a very strange thing.  All babies were playing together in small groups, but my baby sat too far from there alone. Coming nearer to her I have seen that she is not OK.  Everywhere on her face were seen dry stains of tears. Her face and her cloths were too dirty.  Looking for me, my baby has run to me using all her energy, hung on me and cried a lot.    She wasn't able to stop her tears.   It was obvious that my baby has been abused, beaten and humiliated by someone or a group of children, but she wasn't able to express this in an appropriate way.  Staffs of the kindergarten were sitting with other  babies and were not having any care about my baby. Since the father didn't want to pay a 50 Dollars of bribe, the baby should suffer.  Going out from the territory of the kindergarten I also cried a lot hiding myself from my baby.  My baby has become a victim of corrupted civilians and authorities.  from that day onwards we refused to send our baby to a kindergarten.  How could it be ? A heartless authorized men, who doesn't have care for small babies if their parents are unable to pay a bribe. How could we send our babies there ?  Why Odessa has become too cruel against poor people ? Alone we are not able to counteract all this kind of injustice and that was why I have joined the NGO - The Odessa Association of African Refugees (OAAR) in 2004 with great happiness.  What happen then ?

          Look how much the UNHCR secretly prepared punishments and conspire to dismiss me. I have freed African citizens, who have been jailed without justice; I have saved a family from unlawful eviction from the accommodation center (AC), from deportation; I have assisted my compatriots to get an Ukrainian citizenship with out any payment (in reality every applicant should have to pay a 1500 Dollars of bribe to get the citizenship of Ukraine);  I have traveled to many police stations and freed our compatriots, who were detained illegally  etc.  I have done all these activities using my money.  I have never get a support from any place. The UNHCR was supposed to assist such a kind of people like me, because we are applying our efforts for the integration of refugees,  but this organ has become too cruel and uses any means to dismiss me.  Did these activities were bad ?   Then why the UNHCR is working too much from 2004 to destroy me ?

       Starting from 2004 I have observed that  the UNHCR together with the corrupted authorities of Odessa is attempting to stop me from my humanitarian activity, but I have done small to counteract this. But in 2010 the UNHCR has done its great mistake. Because of this mistake I have accused this organ all over the world.  This has become a crime and an organized attack has started against me.  The organizer of this organized attack is the UNHCR.
        Was that a crime to complain against the staff of a kindergarten, because they have abused my child in such a way ? dirty, beaten and letting her with an emotion of loneliness. 

I will continue my protest, because soon I am going to loose my job for the third and last time.  This is part of the conspiracy to dismiss me and my family.  I don't want to live more with fear, anxiety and injustice.  I have never violate a law and nobody should not violate my right. 

Sincerely,

Asheber

----------


## abteka

Dear gusts and members of this forum  !!!

           I have done a lot of good things for our African people here in Ukraine, but look what is happening against me. The UNHCR is blocking me from the INTERNET and trying to dismiss me.  I have to get soem means to be heard.
           If you have any other way to be heard, another good forum to protest this unlawful actions of the UNHCR please cooperate me. Indicate me. 

I will be thankful for your cooperation.

Sincerely,

Asheber

----------


## Dave A

I read your appeal to the UNHCR you made in 2010. I get the impression the Ukraine is not exactly friendly towards refugees (particularly from Africa). It's a topic that came up around Euro 2012 too - Ukraine has a reputation for xenophobia.

And I found myself asking these questions:

Which part of Africa are you a refugee from?
Why are you a refugee?
Why did you go to Ukraine?

----------


## Citizen X

Abetka, I really do empathize with you! Your best recourse still remains the United Nations. Any evidence of any human rights violations should be uploaded to youtube and any other online community. Let the world see and understand exactly what your plight is!

----------


## Dave A

> Your best recourse still remains the United Nations.


I wish I shared your faith. The research I did showed a solution for the challenge is not going to be simple. 

Ukraine faces some major challenges of their own - they're not well placed to assist refugees. This is "out of the fat and into the fire" stuff.

The other problem is... well let's put it this way... it hasn't all been "peaceful protest."

----------


## abteka

Dear Mr. Dave A  !

Thanks a lot for your attention and reply.
Looking for your reply I understand that I am not alone and mentally refreshed. 
I am a citizen of Ethiopia.
In fact I am living in Ukraine for a long time and still I am a refugee.  I will come to this topic in detail in the nearer future. I have a prepared material and should have to print it here. 
I arrived in Ukraine to get a higher education and I am a masters degree holder.  In fact I am not able to work with my profession, because there is no job or if you get a job by your profession the salary will not even be enough for the payment of a flat.  

Excuse me that I am replying you too late. This is because I am too busy. I must do something in the nearer future, because I know that secretly, they might do a lot of fabrication to not let me tell the world society what is going on here. 
I think you will be with me and will support me morally in the future.

Sincerely,

Asheber Bekele  





> I read your appeal to the UNHCR you made in 2010. I get the impression the Ukraine is not exactly friendly towards refugees (particularly from Africa). It's a topic that came up around Euro 2012 too - Ukraine has a reputation for xenophobia.
> 
> And I found myself asking these questions:
> 
> Which part of Africa are you a refugee from?
> Why are you a refugee?
> Why did you go to Ukraine?

----------


## abteka

Dear Mr. Vanash  Naick  !

Thanks for your reply and opinion.
Yes I have a lot of DVD documents.  I have uploaded them on You Tube and will realse them one by one in the nearer future. The world society will judge what a fake is being practised here in Odessa in the name of Humanity. 





> Abetka, I really do empathize with you! Your best recourse still remains the United Nations. Any evidence of any human rights violations should be uploaded to youtube and any other online community. Let the world see and understand exactly what your plight is!

----------


## abteka

Dear friends, gusts and good people of our world  ! 

I am very happy if  someone will organize himself and try to assist me. In my opinion, the man, who organize and decided to assist me can transfer my messages to friends, can post my message to known forums, can indicate me the links of known forums, can post my message to news-week, etc.  This will be more than what I am expecting.  

Sincerely,

Asheber  Bekele

----------


## abteka

This is not a joke !

It might be too shameful to consider yourself as a refugee living in a European country for more than twenty years or more. Most of our compatriots in Ukraine are not desirable to abandon this status because of poverty.  The country, which provides us asylum is not able to do anything for refugees. To know about this please read the report of the European Commission against Racism and Intolerance (ECRI)  about Ukraine, which has been released in 2008 from this address:  
http://hudoc.ecri.coe.int/XMLEcri/EN...2008-4-ENG.pdf 

On this report at the bottom of page 15,  ECRI declared like this:
“Once their status (status of refugee's) has been recognized, refugees receive a one-off allowance of 17 hryvnias (approximately 2.50 euros) and no accommodation.” This is not a joke, but a real event. From this report you will understand how much refugee's of Ukraine are suffering in their life.  Practically it is impossible to get a job in Ukraine. This is not because of the crisis, which has started in 2008 or after the secretly released of the new European policy to make the migration process more wicked, but this had been like this since Ukraine started to grant asylum for newcomers (in the middle of 1990 – 2000 year) . A person must get a job to pay for flat, food, cloth, medical expenses and to marry and given birth of a children. From where a refugee can get money for all these expenses, when he will be saturated (be a citizen of this country) ? So, because of this reason – fearing the dark futurity; many of our compatriots didn't dare to be a citizen of Ukraine.
         Yes, there are some, who applied to get the citizenship of Ukraine (and even have become a citizen) . But don't think that these people want this status to integrate and live in this country. All of us have become like a prisoners here. Even though we are a recognized refugees and have a travel document, we aren't able to use this travel document and travel to somewhere. From the beginning, this travel document has been made deliberately improperly. Many of us, who have a family were in need of such a document, because we were able to travel to the western European countries or somewhere and get a job – to feed our family. Many embassies in Ukraine have informed our compatriots that this travel document doesn't fit the international standard. Concerning this issue (travel document): 
--  The executive committee (EC) of our NGO has made a meeting in Kiev with the  Representatives of the Regional UNHCR office in 2006 (But without any solution);
-  Our NGO has addressed to the representatives of the Regional UNHCR office to solve this problem;
-  In many meetings, refugees have raised this issue and asked the representative of theRegional UNHCR to solve this problem. But the representatives of the Regional UNHCR preferred to be deaf.

          Looking to the resistance of the regional UNHCR office many have come to the decision that it impossible to live in this country. THEY DESIRE A FREEDOM. The only solution, which recognized refugees came in to their mind to get  freedom from this prison is to get Ukrainian citizenship and escape. Many have escaped from this prison and join the western European  countries and are living long ago in peace. So the only reason, for which many recognized refugees in Ukraine are taking the citizenship of Ukraine is to get freedom.
          Having a status of refugee for a long years, a refugee can be accommodated in the accommodation center for refugee, get at least free medical service through the UNHCR and some times he can get a financial assistance from the UNHCR if ;
-  he will be a person, who will not ask his right;
-  Will not write a protest or a petition against the system or part of it, which works together with the UNHCR.
-  This person will forget about his interest understanding the situation that it is useless to remember them that he has such an interest.
-  He will be deaf, dumb and blind for all events, which are happening in his surroundings.
         Yes, in this case a refugee status will be a good means of existence for refugee's in Ukraine . How could they survive in another way ? You can Google and get a very grief news about the life of refugees in Ukraine. This poverty has become a good instrument for this system to calmly rule and close the mouths of those, who wants to tell the world society what is going on here. In fact poverty has become a good weapon everywhere for tyrants to suppress and rule poor people of our planet. But I am sorry to observe that the UNHCR has stand in one line with the world known tyrants and continue to drove to poverty and harass poor people like me and others.
          Frequently the partners of the UNHCR remember me and others that we are living here in Ukraine for more than twenty years and we were supposed to integrate and saturate in this society , live a new life, forget the assistance from the UNHCR. Indeed they are right. But did the UNHCR officials remember this issue for those refugees, who have a very closed relation with them, get a continual financial and material assistance and who are living in Ukraine for more than twenty years ? NO.
         Even though these refugees are living in Ukraine as much age as I am living, they are getting a surplus amount of money and other assistance. The partners of the UNHCR and the UNHCR itself will never remember them why they don't want to be saturated.
        There are some, who have saturated, but have a very closed relation with this system. Even though they are saturated, they are still supplied with different services including finance, accommodation and health assistance. I have asked the partners of the UNHCR and the staffs of the local integration center “why these people are supplied a financial and other assistance after that they have become a citizen of Ukraine ?” and I have got the following answer:
 " Since the country is too weak to assist them and they are unable to survive independently; the UNHCR has a responsibility to assist them for some period (five years) till they will get the ability to survive independently."  Yes, this is a very good idea for those, who are planing to be saturated, but how many refugeeeeeees are getting a financial assistance from the UNHCR ? Very
and very few.
          Yes, because of this reason many refugees are not willing to be saturated in the Ukrainian society; having a hope, that they will get something from the great UNHCR and preserve their life. We are Eternally Refugees. 
         So, in the future if you meet a man with a twenty or more than years of refugee status – don't surprise or laugh please, since he might be from Ukraine. It is possible that you have heard in the past about the very successful integration and saturation of refugees in the Ukrainian society. But I am telling you the truth “Don't believe this kind of information.” this is a fake and a disinformation of
the UNHCR and its allies (partners). The reality is vice-verse. But why the UNHCR and its allies are lying to this extent ? We will formulate an answer for this vital question in the next messages.

----------


## Dave A

So what is your long term plan, then? To live off UNHCR support for the rest of your life?

At what point are you going to start taking responsibility for yourself and your future and actually make a life for yourself?

----------


## abteka

Dear Mr. Dave A  !!!

Thank you for your reply.
I don't want any kind of communication with the UNHCR. 
I have defended and protected many Africans and non- Africans serving in our NGO.  I have done the life of my compatriots more safe. Yes, there were some situations, in which I need a support, but for that I refused to sell myself for the UNHCR officials.  
I have completly cutt-off my relation with the UNHCR for more than a year, but they didn't want to leave me.  This permenant interference in my personal life will not be stopped forever; In June 2012 I have lost my good job (for the third time in two years) and that was well fabricated - to immerse me to poverty and complicate my life.  And this was the reason why I started this campaign. 
Do you think that I will have a safe life here in Ukraine ?   I think no.  I know that they will kill me, but before that I should have to do something. 

Thanks a lot. 





> So what is your long term plan, then? To live off UNHCR support for the rest of your life?
> 
> At what point are you going to start taking responsibility for yourself and your future and actually make a life for yourself?

----------


## abteka

* The UNHCR will be responsible for my DEATH  !!!*

          In February-March 2010 refugees, asylum seekers, naturalized former refugees and our NGO “The Odessa Association of African Refugees, OAAR”  asked the officials of the Regional UNHCR office for a meeting, because living in Ukraine for so many years we have got nothing; except a complicated life. Many have died, because of difficult living standard, no integration and have immersed in deep poverty.
     25 February, 12 and 26 March 2010 we have done a meeting with the representatives of the UNHCR in Odessa. The administration of the Accommodation Center for Refugees (ACR) and the authorized persons of the Odessa Regional Migration Department (ORMD) have threatened many asylum seekers to evict them from the ACR, because they have attended these meetings.
        Many asylum seekers have called me (because I was the General Secretary of the OAAR) that night and asked a help. That night I have sent a letter to the higher officials of the Regional UNHCR office and have done a copy to many organs abroad asking them not to evict any one from the ACR and resettle all refugees to a third country, since the country didn’t want to do any thing for the integration of refugees. You can see this message here ==>
http://www.thevoiceforum.org/node/1538

        The officials of the UNHCR were not happy with my activity in this NGO from the beginning and in the period, when we have done these meetings with them, because:

---   I have led and arranged this meetings,
---   I have took a video image of all these three meetings (ten DVD discs),
---   I have arranged a collectively petition, in which the whole community asked a mass repatriation to a third country where we can get a safe life. (This petition has been signed by 111 refugees, asylum seekers, migrants and saturated former refugees and is well documented)
---   As a General secretariat of this NGO I have seen for seven years how much corruption has grown deep in between the authorities of Odessa and the UNHCR officials also. I have understood that it is impossible to change the situation and survive here and have arranged a petition of our NGO asking the UNHCR to leave all from this country (resettle all refugees, asylum seekers, migrants and saturated former refugees from Ukraine to a safe country.) Because of all these reasons the UNHCR officials have continued to punish me frequently. When I started to observe that they are harassing me more progressively (in May 2010) I addressed this event to the world society accusing the UNHCR office in Kiev with non-humanitarian activities. This has found another great problem. This great problem is a conspiracy to kill me. Here is the history shortly:

*In November 2010 four very interested things happened. These are:*

          (1) The State Committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion has called me to Kiev for a meeting. The aim of this meeting was to discuss about a letter, whose author by the opinion of the State committee was me. That latter accuses the authorized persons of the ORMD, ACR and the State committee in taking bribe. This was absolutely faked. I have been asked to write a rejection as if I am not the author of this letter, because I have told them that the letter was not from me. I rejected to do that.
           Because of this rejection the state committee of Ukraine has directed my issue to the Minster of interior of Ukraine. From this time onwards harassment started against me. The main aim (results) of this harassment was:
---    To make me economically weak and dependent.
---    To harass the owner of my flat, so that she might chase me from her flat or they will be able to create me a life, which is full of trouble.
---   Deprived subside of my flat owner. I have lived in this flat for seven years and my flat owner has got subside all this time, but after this fabricated accusation she has lost it.
---   Make me a social problem every where, especially on my job.
---   Founding a bad relation with my friends, with members of the Executive Committee (EC) of the OAAR, with people, whom I have assisted them during my service in the EC of the OAAR etc.
---   Treat badly those, who have tried to have a business relation (proposal) with me.
---   Representatives of different local organs have arrived to my apartment continually harassed, threatened and insulted me.
---   They have arranged countless number of scandals (by the support of the local police) every day on my job. I have been insulted, humiliated and harassed on my job. Even though we frequently face such a humiliation; what had been in this period was very frequent.
---   They provoke me to do a crime. By the support of the local police a numerous attempts has been done to push me to crime.
---  To destroy me economically; It wasn’t enough to chase me from my good working place. The local police send numerous robbers and they stole me FOR EXAMPLE ==>  a pair of shoes, the colour and size is absolutely different; three shoe, which are only for the right or left leg etc.

        To fulfill all these plans, these organs have controlled my telephone calls; have controlled my PC; have controlled my E-mail and postal mail.

VERY AMAZING ==>  after all these fabrications, the State committee of Ukraine on Nationality and Religion has been dismissed by the regulation of the Ukrainian Government. This happened on December 2010. No organization will be responsible for the persecuation, which has started in November 2010.

       (2) The ORMD and the partner of the Regional UNHCR office in Odessa; “the Sympathy fund” has proposed me a good business proposal. They proposed me to build a small shop in the territory of the Accommodation Center. IMAGINE ==>  I have addressed million appeals against these people for a period of seven years all over the world and to the Regional UNHCR office, because:
---   they have divided our community;
---   they have found alternative African organization;
---   Threatened and punished our members, which have got a relation with our NGO the OAAR;
---   made issues of those, who apply to our NGO more difficult;
---   Restricted me personally to enter in the Accommodation Center freely and communicate with our members and friends.
---   They have rejected to accommodate me in the Accommodation Center in 2009. For my request to be accommodated in the Accommodation Center they rejected me stating that this is because: I am a recognized refugee, I have a Ukrainian spouse and I am living in this country for many years. :- > NOTE ==>  But that time in the Accommodation Center live more than seven former refugees, who have got Ukrainian citizenship with their Ukrainian wives; almost twenty recognized refugees lived that time in the Accommodation Center many amongst them lived in this country for more than twenty years. I have been rejected to be accommodated in the Accommodation Center, because of my activity in the NGO called the OAAR.
---   They conspired with other local authorities to make the activity of our NGO fruitless and so on. ……. Then how could these people proposed me such a good IDEA? Unbelievable.

        (3) I have been chased from my good working place, where I have got a good income and this has became the worst thing for me. They have chased me from my good working place in November 2010; in March 2012 and now in 15 June 2012. Because of this measure, long ago I have become unable to pay for the flat, where I am living; unable to feed myself; unable to assist my family; unable to manage my job properly and so on. -- I may die any time in the nearer future, because of being a homeless, because of hunger, because of absence of things, which are necessary for life.

      (4) The Authorities of the Regional UNHCR office proposed me their assistance, because I have fall in difficulty due to the fabrication of the State committee. IMAGINE ==>  The authorities of the Regional UNHCR office have punished me for a period of seven years, and now they themselves are proposing me their assistance. ONE EXAMPLE ==>  they have restricted to supply me a medicament in May 2010 for my enlarged thyroid gland and now in November 2010 they have became sorrowful of this false accusation and proposed me their help. Very fantastic !

           When this accusation started in the beginning of November 2010 I have informed about this event to friends and they consulted with lawyers and advised me to apply to the Regional UNHCR office or their legal partners in Odessa, but I refused to do that. I have refused to apply to the UNHCR, because I have been punished continually by them in the past and how could I dare and ask their assistance? I decided to solve this problem alone.

          Unexpectedly, the UNHCR officials have called and proposed me their assistance in one of the November-December 2010 days. WHY? Even though I had been uncertain with this request, I explained them what happened with me. WHAT HAPPENED LATER? DID PROBLEMS HAVE BEEN DECREASED? Usually, when problems are reported to the UNHCR officials; the UNHCR will deal with them; make a conversation with the governmental authorities and get a solution. But what concerned me; even though the UNHCR has got enough information about my problem; my problems started to become more difficult for me. Problems started to come one after another. I have informed the officials of the UNHCR every step, which has occurred, but problems didn’t stop. I have written them continually and asked them to do something, but they ignored me.
WHY THE UNHCR OFFICIALS PROPOSED ME THEIR ASSISTANCE AND NEGLECTED ME? DID THEY WERE SINCERE, WHEN THEY PROPOSED ME THEIR ASSISTANCE?

         Like the proposals of the officials of the ORMD (Odessa Regional Migration Department) and the Sympathy fund; the proposals of the UNHCR weren’t sincere. They have proposed their assistance to make an evil activity. This was a preparation to destroy me. In case if I will accuse the UNHCR officials to humanitarians and world society in taking part with my dismissal; then they will proof their innocence using the mail I have sent them and how they have responded for my problem. But in reality they are the author of all these fabrications, which has been started by the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion at the beginning of November 2010.

       Serving in the NGO, OAAR I have got a good experience. I have seen a lot of events, which the UNHCR officials fabricated, hypocrites and corrupted.  Discussing with us about a good plan, they have done the opposite; Preaching us about integration they have worked to destabilized our community; preaching and teaching us about unity, they have divided us; teaching us abut human rights they have became the main organ, which violates human rights of refugees and their family; giving us lessons about transparency they have became more ambiguous; discussing with us about good governance, they have became dictators; showing us a good manner, they have grabbed the money, which has been budgeted for the better integration of refugees in this society.

Read please my post called "Some humanitarian activities of mine" HERE ==>  http://abteka-nojustice.blogspot.com...1/my-blog.html    ........ These are some of my activities, which I have performed serving in the NGO, OAAR and as a simple member of our community. HOW DO YOU THINK? ******* Did these activities are not good to consolidate  and bring a good futurity for our community members? ******* Did these activities can influence positively on the integration process of refugees in this society? ******* Is it logical and fare to punish a person, who has done all these good activities and has lost all his money, health, time and family fondness serving the society?

        The UNHCR has corrupted with the Odessa corrupted authorities in 2008 to put me in prison; they have punished me from 2004 and there will not be end for this. They will kill me in the future, using the Odessa corrupted authorities and all methods. What the Odessa corrupted authorities need? They need more and more money and the UNHCR have a big money. All these persecutions are taking place, because I have understood how much they are corrupt.

        Now they have reached to their target. I have become too weak economically, depressed mentally and unbelievably bad health [why my health has become too bad after 2010 ? (I am not talking about the enlargement of my thyroid gland)…... Did they have done something bad to poison me ?] , My job has been dismissed by them, so my financial situation is worst – this is for what they have worked from November 2010. I may be chased from my flat any time, since some months ago I am not able to pay for the flat, where I have lived for seven years of period. My health is not good, but I will never go to polyclinics and hospitals, which are managed by the UNHCR and its partners. How can I believe them after all this ? So my situation is not good.

      The UNHCR will be responsible for my death. They are the authors of all these  persecutions, which will lead me to death; if not, they were able to respond for my problems in an appropriate way and get a solution for it.

Sincerely,

Asheber 


You can find my old publications by the following addresses:
http://abteka-nojustice.blogspot.com...1/my-blog.html
http://meandmyoaar.blogspot.com/

----------


## Dave A

It's so easy to blame others. Have you looked at your own decisions at the times where you had choices and options?

There is a wise saying - where you will be in 5 years time will be the accumulated result of the books you read, the people you associate with and the choices you make.

When you have the right plan and make the right choices, the world can't stop you because the don't have a plan to stop you.
They don't have a plan for your success either - but that's why your success (and the choices it takes to realise it) is up to you.

Asheber - after bashing your head against a brick wall for twenty years, have you considered the possibility that the problem is *you* and *your* outlook of the world?
Take everything that you think of yourself and the world and throw it away. 
Go back to the very basics, the very beginning, and rebuild yourself from scratch.

You have been trying to turn this cul-de-sac into a road for far too long already.

----------


## abteka

Dear Mr. Dave A  !!!

Let I will agree with you in two issues. Yes, 

1. It's so easy to blame others
2. possibilly that the problem is me and my outlook of the world?  ...... But there is another issue.

From where the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion has got an ananimous letter written by my name ? 
For what purpose this leeter was prepared ? 

Let me tell you one new thing :

On a very vital meeting in the middle of this month, I was having a contact with two authorized people of the Odessa Region: One was the Representative of the Odessa Govorner and the other was a Representative of the Odessa Regional Migration Department (RMD). On that nmeeting the RMD Representative told the other fellow that not one, but the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion has got two ananimous letter written by my name.  From 2010 I thought that the letter was only one. 

The first letter accused:
1. the authorities of the RMD authoritiesas; the autorities of the accommodation center and the higher authorities of the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion as  you read above. (I have got a copy of this letter from some body, who is nearer to the RMD offficials in 2010) 
2. The second letter accused the Representatives and the authorities of the Odessa Minster of Interior and the higher authorities of the Minster of Interior from The capital city with taking bribe. (about this I know only in the middle of this month) 

Both these letters have been sent without any signature. (Only my full name and date was on it) 

Consulting with a lawyer in 2011, he told me that according to the National law of Ukraine; the State committe of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion didn't have any right to start an investigation (against me) based on an ananimous letter.  He told me that this is also practical internationally. Then why the State committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion has started all this campaign against me ? ...... The result of this investigation is annoying me still now.  

From where these two letters have appeared ? ...... The Ukrainian authorities didn't want to answer for this question. 

Let me tell you one thing.
All these two leterrs were part and a begining of a joint fabrication to stop me not to assist my compatriots. This leader of this joint fabrication is the UNHCR. 

Concerning how to start my life from the begining I will say you the following:
1-- I am a person, who can do and able to do many good things not only for myself, but also for others. I have shown all this during my service in that NGO. I was trying to found a safe society and which is forbidden by the UNHCR officials. This is my error. 
2-- I am not able to mange my life here in Ukraine after this investigation, because I have already become an anti-Governmental object. So they will annoy and disturb me all time, when they are observing that my businees and my duties are going well. By their opinion, I should have to live in a deep poverty forever. This is what happened in June 2012 and become the reason for my world-wide protest.  This protest is very wide and that is why I was not able to reply you intime. 

I think you understand me now.  

Better if you will cooperate me and be my voive Dear Mr. Dave A. 

Asheber. 







> It's so easy to blame others. Have you looked at your own decisions at the times where you had choices and options?
> 
> There is a wise saying - where you will be in 5 years time will be the accumulated result of the books you read, the people you associate with and the choices you make.
> 
> When you have the right plan and make the right choices, the world can't stop you because the don't have a plan to stop you.
> They don't have a plan for your success either - but that's why your success (and the choices it takes to realise it) is up to you.
> 
> Asheber - after bashing your head against a brick wall for twenty years, have you considered the possibility that the problem is *you* and *your* outlook of the world?
> Take everything that you think of yourself and the world and throw it away. 
> ...

----------


## abteka

*The  cost  of  life* 

*Little  Ismael* 

          28 of March 2004 I had been in the town together with my family. I returned back
home at 21:30 oclock. We were undressing our clothes, when we heard a very shocking sound.
This was a scream, which needs and ask a help. I run out and went to the corridor.
This was a history, which happened in an accommodation center (AC) for refugees. This AC is
located in a city called Odessa, Ukraine.

        I run and went out. On the corridor were so many people. Every one was looking
each other. Nobody knows what happened and who screamed in such an awful way. People
asked each other who screamed, but there was no answer. Some of us imagine as if it was a
scream of a drunkard person who is trying to joke in this way. I returned back to my room
knowing nothing what is happening.
           After I undressed completely, the scream repeated again. This time it was more
intensive and continued for a long time. When I arrived to the corridor, there were so many
people. This time every one of us understands that this thing is not a joke. From the eyes of every
one I was able to read the level of anxiety and stress. A man from Iran came and told me that this
scream was from the side, where the bathroom is located. Hearing this information we went
together to the bathroom. The bathroom was closed and it was clear that some one was taking
shower. We knocked, but there was no reaction. Repeatedly we knocked, but again no answer.
This time we understand that something wrong is happening there; but what? My Iranian friend
told me to break the door and I agreed. He hit the door with his legs and the door opened.

To Be continued

----------


## abteka

*Inside the bathroom* we watched an asylum seeker called Ismael. Ismael is a citizen of
Liberia. He was absolutely naked. I will become ashamed or confused if someone entered
suddenly the bathroom where I am taking a shower, but Ismael was smiling. He smiled as a
foolish man. And it was obvious, that he wasn’t normal. We were standing there as a salt statue
of Sodom and Gomorra, when Ismael leave the bathroom and went out to the corridor naked.
Ismael was walking on the corridor naked in the presence of all residents including women and
wasn’t ashamed of that. Even though there were so many people on the corridor nobody was
having the courage to ask Ismael where he is going.
All we were there, but when we took control on ourselves we asked each other in
which room Ismael entered or where he go. Nobody was having an answer. Immediately we
went to his room, but he wasn’t there. Every one of us checks his room, but Ismael didn’t appear
in any room. Ismael was here just now, but where did he disappeared? After that the searching
of Ismael became unsuccessful, we informed about this to the guard in duty. The guard told us
that nobody went out from the AC – especially naked. We weren’t able to believe this, because
this man can’t disappear simply. We started to search Ismael in the territory of the AC; whereas
the guard runs to the town with someone to look for Ismael. We searched the whole territory
using torches, but can’t get Ismael. The group, which have been in the town also returned back
without success. An Ethiopian refugee, who returned from the town, has informed us that he has
seen a naked man running very swiftly, but didn’t realize who might be that. We were sitting
with the guard when he lastly saw Ismael through the window returning back from the town.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*We run out* and went to the gates of the AC. Ismael was lying naked on the dirt. The
guard asked us to lift him and we all helped him to took Ismael to the building. We asked the
guard to call emergency, but he refused to do so. Instead he called and informed the director and
the deputy director of the AC. We continuously informed him, but he categorically refused. It
was obvious that there is an instruction not to inform anything to another organ except the
directors. After some hours the director and the deputy director of the AC arrived. They joke with Ismael. They pretend as if nothing happened at all. Even they offer Ismael to drink
vodka. I have been there and was able to see and listen all what was happening that time. Lastly
these great men  the director and the deputy director of the AC decided that Ismael is normal
and accompanied him to his room and went to their family. It is very interesting that these
people became as a Doctor and decided like this, but in reality Ismael run to the town without
pants and entered a small shop crowded with people. There was a panic in the shop looking this
pity African in this manner. Every body runs out from the shop. It is because of that Ismael fall
in panic and returned back to the AC, but these great people decided that everything is OK.

To be contiued

----------


## abteka

*Morning around 5 AM* a very severe shout awakened us. I run to the corridor.
Everyone is running to different direction and impossible to know what had happen. Lastly I
understand that the teenager Ismael finally became absolutely mad. He was running in the
corridor like a dog with rabies. He was knocking-down someone and bites the other. The guard
in duty also was running to do something. We asked the guard to call an emergency and solve
this problem, but he refused. As prior he called the director and the deputy director of the AC.
Until the director and the deputy director of the AC came, we have seen many
tragedian events. He jumped from the second floor, when I was on the first and sits on my
shoulder and bite my head and neck. Thanks, my Iranian friend came in time and save me. He
broke all – the TV, kitchen and toilet equipments, doors etc. We collect many of the women in a
room nearby the room of the guard. In an unknown reason Ismael knows that these women are
there. He has done some attempts to enter there, but we have given him a resistance. But on one
occasion he pushed six of us and entered the room, but the women already heard how we
straggled against him and jump through the window and fled outside.
I was exhausted and feel myself helplessness. In addition to that the guard still now
looking all these tragedy didn’t want to call an emergency. He was waiting his bosses. I have
heard a breaking of doors on the second floor and went up to see my family. Thanks God my
family is in peace. Most of us have a mobile phone, but we have been treated badly by the
administration of the AC so nobody has the courage to call anywhere for a help. But coming to my
family I decided to call an emergency and did it. The emergency told us to call to the police and
this time I heard a gentle tap (knock) . I was ready to open the door, but my wife told me to look through
the wholes of the door. I have seen a naked leg. This was Ismael. Thanks God I am in my room,
but what would it be if I was somewhere? I have observed some minutes ago that Ismael was
running in the corridor with a big knife in his hand. I was ready to defend my family. When
Ismael knows that we will not open the door he started to break it. After some blows part of the
door has been broke and his hand entered with a huge knife in it. This time the guard heard the
noise and crack and arrived to the second floor in hurry. Looking the guard, Ismael run and hide
himself in the bathroom. A serious tragedy happened after this. In the bathroom Ismael cut-off
his genitals all in all, punctured his stomach in six places and appeared for the public with a
stream of blood. But still looking this, the guard didn’t want to call an emergency or police. In
addition to that our great gods didn’t appear.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*Around 7 AM* our gods already arrived. What they can do? They have tried to do
something, but without success. Ismael as usual run from corner to corner, from floor to floor
with a huge knife in his hands. Residents also run from side to side with great shouts. Lastly
Ismael was swinging from side to side, because to stop him they have broken his leg by a
metallic rod and got a good blow on his head. A police force has arrived and tried to control the
situation, but without success, because it was too late. Even Ismael took this as a game and
unexpectedly took the AK-47 of a policeman and attempt to shoot, but thanks God the bullet
holder was empty. They have used a poisonous gas to paralyze Ismael, but Ismael continued to
run with his mouth full of red foamed (blood) of saliva. Around 8 AM an ambulance came and took the
bloody Ismael to hospital. I will never forget this event forever. A teenager, who needs a medical
assistance get a blow on his head and his leg has been broken cruelly. Around 9AM babies called
me. They want to show me something. I went with them. They showed me something in the bathroom. The lamp of the bathroom was broken with Ismael, but with a help of a torch I have seen something  The Genital of Ismael lying on the floor.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*The next day* the director of the AC came and told us that the hospital asked a 40--50
USD of payment per day to save the life of this teenager, but the administration and I think the
migration department refused to do that. In such a way the life of this teenager has finished. This
is *the cost of life* in Odessa, where the authorities are too severely corrupted. A life, which is cheaper than 40 Dollars.  This severe
corruption forms a suitable circumstance for the staffs of the UNHCR to demoralize, degrade,
and humiliate refugee’s right.
An act was drawn up on the death of Ismael. These corrupted organs called secretly
some refugees, who sympathized with their system and confirmed that the death of Ismael was a
suicide. *Very interesting*, but nobody was called from the residents of the AC as a witness. All, who have been a  witnesses in the Ismael's case slept in their house in the town, when this event happened, but got the courage to be a fake witness. In such a way a pity teenager, who wasn’t blamed with anything passed, not getting a
necessary medical assistance; whereas the criminals, who were supposed to sit all their life in a
prison are enjoying their luxurious life being hided by the concept of humanity and human right.
They have got a good blanket for that – the blanket of the UNHCR, which will hide all, who will
be ally with them.

Such a kind of events (like Ismaels's death) have forced me to join in our NGO and defend people like Ismael and others, but look the result.  The UNHCR, who has done all our efforts fruitless from the foundation of our NGO is harassing me.  They have agreed to dissmiss me, kill my little baby and give others a lesson that it is forbidden to organize and defend each other.  Even though it is clearly written on the international decleration of the UNO  that people of the world have a right to organize and develope a good society; this and other declerations of the UNO stay only on a paper and will never be practised.  This is a fake world.

Please be kind and send my posts to friends and relatives.  If posssible please post my posts to other forums (or indicate me the addresses of known forums, which you know) and post them on news-papers.  

The end of the "Cost of life"

----------


## Dave A

So did you find the drug pusher?

----------


## abteka

Yes,  Mr. Dave . A. 

I am OK  ! 
Our struggle to survive in this world will continue. 

Thanks  :Thumbup: 





> So did you find the drug pusher?

----------


## abteka

*UNHCR – The silent shooter
*
*My flat owner*

      I was having a very good relation with this woman. This woman is the owner of my flat. I am living in her flat starting from December 2004 till now. Almost for eight years. It is impossible to live in one flat for such a wide period of years if there will be incomprehension in between you and your flat owner.
     We were a good friends with my flat owner. Together with her husband, she has invited me in her flat a lot of time. We have spent a good time in my flat. I remember the summer time, where we have prepared a good week-end in her house, which is located on the edge of the town.

     In the past, before I started to live in her flat, she had been cheated by many renters.

--- She lost all her furniture, 
--- many renters leave her flat not paying the rent for a lot of months,
--- Some have made her flat too dirty. After that she let me to live in her flat she started to thankful her God, because she has got a person like me. Yes, my flat owner has become too happy, because I am living in her house.

          I remember those years, when she decided to travel to her old mother and live there (in a town called Ivano-frankovsky). She told me that time “I am not able to get anyone, for whom I can believe and leave my flat with. I have decided to travel to my old mother and live there, since she might die soon. I will give you apower of attorney to take my pension and you will send it to me together with therent of the flat. You will be responsible to pay all consumptions for the flat.”

These were the words of my good flat owner some years ago.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

In fact I am sorry to inform you the next; after all I have informed you upward, but starting from the end of 2010 our relation with my flat owner has changed too radically. She hate me. She started to curse the days, when she let me to live in her flat. Starting from the beginning of 2011 she is running too much to evict me from her flat. I have become the worst person, which she has ever seen in this world.

       What were the reasons, which make my flat-owner to change her opinion concerning my good personality radically ?
My humanitarian activity has become a culprit for my personality to be demolished in the eyes of my flat-owner. The woman, who once up on a time has praised my black origin now curse our existence. Yes, now I know a lot of things about human right and other things. I know very and very well about the UNHCR
and other organs.

       The only and only reason for my flat-owner to hate and attempt to evict me from her flat, where I am living almost eight years is the fabrication, which has been synthesized by the joint effort of:
--- The Regional UNHCR office,
--- The state committee of Ukraine in Nationality and Religion,
--- The Odessa regional migration Department and
--- The partners of the the Regional UNHCR office in Odessa - in November 2010. I became a very severe headache for these IMPOSTERS and it was necessary to synthesize such a kind of fabrication to stop me from my humanitarian activity and if possible to destroy me physically.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*My relation* with my flat-owner has been spoiled to such far extent; that recently I have got a fact that she; 18 December 2011 has reported to a police station asking a help to evict me from her flat forcibly. The reason for this accusation and the request for my forcibly eviction were:
--- I am not paying the rent of her flat for three years.
--- I don't want to leave her flat voluntarily.
     My flat owner will never accuse me by her own will. In my opinion, again this accusation has been also organized by these IMPOSTERS, who have an everlasting dream to make mockery Africans in the territory of Ukraine. Arranging this accusation (18 December 2011), these IMPOSTERS are trying to show me how much far they can go to disturb my peace.
Did I refused to pay the rent of my flat for three years ? NO ! This is absolutely false. Yes, these IMPOSTERS have everything in their hands:
--- money,
--- power and
--- a large flock of deliberately drowned to poverty (by these IMPOSTERS) and starved animals called REFUGEES. Specially these the so called REFUGEES are the very dangerous instruments, which can become a weapon to demolish the futurity of a person like me (You will understand in the nearer future, why I am saying this concerning REFUGEES). Yes, because of these starved refugees, these IMPOSTERS are able to fabricate and be innocent ever, but people like me, who have worked too many years honestly to consolidate the community and overcome our problems collectively will be destroyed using the above well-prepared three instruments.

To be continued

----------


## Dave A

> I am OK  !


No, you're not.

You're blaming "officials" for the demise of Ismael who you feel should have rescued him. 
Why wasn't he himself? What trip was he on?
E?
Crack?

Who gave it to him?
What did you do to find and stop these destroyers of lives?
Or were you too focused on blaming the officials to even bother working on what caused the problem in the first place.

----------


## abteka

*Even though* the staffs of the police station have denied to insist a criminal case against me; they have informed my flat-owner that they weren't able to get me home and in case if they will get a chance to meet with me physically, they will take a measure depending on the legislation of Ukraine. What a kind of measure they will take ? To through me out of my flat ? Yes.

       I have observed that my flat-owner has become psychologically too sick. She is walking with too difficulty, because she has tired physically and morally. It is possible that they are terrorizing her to confiscate her flat. She has worked all her youth age in a poisonous factory to buy this flat. This flat is the only means of
survival for her. Now they are terrorizing her to confiscate it. I have analyzed all these and understanding the moral crisis, in which I may fall, if this woman will die by a case, which concern me; I came to the decision to leave her flat. I have done a lot of attempts to get a new flat. Look what happen then :
............   a person has arrived to my working place in the beginning of 2012 and suggested me his flat. I agreed and payed him a one month fee and that person didn't allow me to live there. This case is serious, but the man was sure that nobody will not do anything against him. There is a good saying in Ethiopia “a sheep, which became too confident with her owner let her tail outside the yard at the night time.” From his talking I became sure that this man has been sent by the local police men, where I am working. This is the duty, which the police has got from the Odessa authorities - to harass, make me nervous and apply different psychological humiliations.
Now I know very well that I am not able to get another new flat and as the same time I am not able to abandon (live in) my old flat. These fake humanitarians have prepared numerous ordeals against me. Where can I go and live ? Out side ?

       09 July 2012 I have been in the house of my flat owner. The woman, who has been too active two years ago has become unable to move. She is only two years older than me, but looks like a 90 years of grandmother. It is me now, who is paying all the expenses for the flat (water, gas and electricity). She is not able to go outside. ( Yes, if they forced her, she might went out, because the people of the world don't have power against such a kind of criminals and powerful IMPOSTERS. We will do whatever they want.) This day (09 July 2012) she told me that she is bleeding for a continual of six days. I have seen facts about this. I am very sorry. For some IMPOSTERS to live a luxurious life a poor woman must die. Please tell me; What is the mistake of this woman ? Who will be responsible if this woman will die ? Thanks the UNHCR – you have opened my eyes too widely and let me to discover our world in a new way.

I am very sorry.

The End

----------


## abteka

Yes, you are right Mr. Dave A. 

I am not OK. 
I have protested the death of Ismael at that time.  But who will listen you here in Ukraine ?  To found and punish a murderer we were supposed to get a  support from somewhere, but all have become an enemy of our little NGO. 

Poor Ismael had been not good psychological long ago. The migration department, the admin of the accommodation center or the partner of the UNHCR were supposed to identify his problem and get a solution for that.  But they were only running to make an enermous money. Who will take care for a refugee if he will not do that for himself ?  But Ismael was not in that situation. 

I have worked too much to get an appropriate situation for our NGO and solve our own problems.  I have spent a lot of time to get independence of our unity, but this system by the leadership of the UNHCR has destroyed all what I have done.  They were in need to make our NGO a dependent and they have succeeded with that. 

I don't like to complain, but what you are reading and will read in the future makes me to disapponinted in life.  I have seen the bad side of life, which possibly many have or will never see it.  It is this NGO, which showed me all this unjust of our world and real meaning of many concepts.  

Thanks for your support.




> No, you're not.
> 
> You're blaming "officials" for the demise of Ismael who you feel should have rescued him. 
> Why wasn't he himself? What trip was he on?
> E?
> Crack?
> 
> Who gave it to him?
> What did you do to find and stop these destroyers of lives?
> Or were you too focused on blaming the officials to even bother working on what caused the problem in the first place.

----------


## abteka

*The president (2006-2011)* 

This persson had been my best friend. Even though our association was not known anywhere,
he had been the President; whereas I was the General Secretariat. We were having a common
dream: to consolidate our community; to overcome the problems of our community jointly; escape
poverty and fight against the extremist groups, racial discrimination ,skinheads and hating. We
have worked for seven years together with this person, to make real these dreams, but with out
success. Now we are GREAT ENEMIES with this person. Why ?
Here is a very sadly history how organizations like the UNHCR has become like a Satan;
planted seeds of hatred and make a conflict in between a community leaders to reach to their
everlasting dream: To make a community dependent.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*Yes, the reason* for the destruction of our unity has become poverty. Our President has five
children. Be in his place and try to feed, give an education and all other necessary things for all
these children in Ukraine, where the country failed to feed its own citizens. It is too difficult. This
non-educated President has done a lot of things to assist our community members, but because the
community disliked to be consolidated, he has took another option. But why our community refused
to be consolidate ? This is also, because of the evil activities of the UNHCR and its allies. This will
be formulated in a separated chapter under the title called “*Consolidation- o-phobia of a society*.”
From the current chapter you will understand why our President has betrayed the community and
decided to live another unpleasant life, which he had never thought that it is a truthful. I know very
well that, in the mean time, even though our President has got a very huge wealth from the UNHCR
to betrayed the society and started to live a precious life; he doesn't have a mental satisfaction,
internal peace and feel himself shameful looking for my eyes.. IItt iiss ppoossssiibbllee that he may had some
simple and secret relations with the UNHCR and its allies in the past. The reasons, why I have got
such a kind of suspect were:
--- He was getting a permanent financial assistance from the UNHCR. Some times I have
observed an action, which has been taken by this anti-human system to make us feel as if every
thing is going on honestly. This might also has been done to gather “evidences, which looks like a
true”, but in reality they are being experienced intentionally for a long-going on plans to do some
evils in the future.
--- This person is non-educated, but during his Presidency from 2006-2011 he categorically
refused to pass the E-mail of the assocciiation to some other educated EC members, who were ablle:
1. to found a useful communications with other international organizations;
2.to get financial assistance through an intensive communication with national and
international organizations;
3. to get a way how to be heard worldwide and for other purposes. In fact I have come to the
concllusion that all these intentions can't be real even if the President has passed the E-mail of the
association to some others, who are educated and can manage a computer; because the Giant
UNHCR has a very and very high capacity to make great achievements, attempts and works against a
society and make it infertile and useless. 
So, because the President refused to pass the E-mail of our
association to someone, who is skilled; the E-mail of our NGO was without use. It is
possible also that some one used our E-mail all this period secretly to make our effort
useless.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*At the end of March 2010* I have got a telephone call from the regional UNHCR
office . The staff of this office Mrs. Natalia Prokopchuk invited me to a diversity initiative coordinating meeting. Up to 2006 year our NGO had been invited to this meeting and the former President (2004-2006) had attended this meeting. After that he has been stepped-down from his post (leave his position) Our NGO had never been invited to these meetings. In 2010 the UNHCR has remembered our association. Why? I have given the same question to the representative of the Regional UNHCR office (this is documented in an E-mail) to Ms. Simone Wolken and she has replied through an E-mail. What was the answer of Ms. Simone for my question? ......

It was strange for me at that moment that the UNHCR has invited me to a meeting. Why the UNHCR have neglected our NGO for four years and they remember about us now? ............ Because of that I told Natalia Prokopchuk that I will
consult with the President and will give my agreement later. The President told me that if we will not go to that meeting the UNHCR will defame our reputation; I have agreed with the President and send my agreement to attend the meeting in Kiev – to Natalia Prokopchuk (through E-mail).

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*Up to 02 April 2010* I discussed with the president of our NGO many times by telephone and meeting him physically “how we can take part on this meeting ?” .
More over, I have informed about this for many of our compatriots. This is because I believe in transparency.
Lastly I have attended this meeting in Kiev and Saturday in the morning I was in another city (Where my family is living), when an asylum seeker called and informed me the following:--
“_Since you traveled to that meeting secretly, the residents of the Accommodation Center (AC) are furious of you. Everyone was accusing you, because you attend the meeting even not informing the president of our NGO, the OAAR._”  Our President has told our community members not only this, but he also informed them that I have travelled to the UNHCR office secretly, because I was trying to get a secretly organized "resettlement" for me. He told our community members that I have betrayed the whole community to get a special benefit for myself and many other things not necessary to list them. I have understood that something wrong has happened.

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*Arriving in Odessa* on 11 April 2010 I have got the situation in a serious way. I tried to communicate with people, but became unsuccessful. At nigh this day I have met the President of our NGO and asked him “_Why you have told people that I have traveled to Kiev secretly_ ?” He was unable to look for my eyes – with
shame. He told me that another five refugees were accusing you in the accommodation center and everywhere, because you even neglect and refused to greet them, when they met you around the office of the UNHCR in Kiev. I was in shock, because I have never seen anybody from Odessa in Kiev. I have understood every thing and sent a serious message (E-mail) to the Representative of the the Regional UNHCR office to Ms. Simone Wolken on 12 April 2010. On this E-mail message I have accused the office of the UNHCR with this deliberately organized conspiracy to isolate me from the ociety, for whom I have almost died for a period of seven years and for the attempt they have done to dimolish our unity. (This is also documented). The reason why I have been invited to the meeting in the UNHCR (IOM) office in Kiev after four years of pause was to defame and make a conflict in between me and the President and the African community. 

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*Summer 2010* Many friends and community members have called and annoyed me.  They have become too angry, because I have secretly agreed with the partners of the UNHCR and the UNHCR itself and have got a $ 10,000 (Ten thousands Dollars) of financial assistance for un unknown reasons. Many asked me to confirm this. 

In February 2010 by the request of our President (2006-2011) I have prepared him a small project to get a financial assistance from the UNHCR office and the UNHCR has funded him.  Looking for my very great difficulties, the President has initiated me to send the same project and get the amount of money he got, but I refused to do that, because I have observed from 2004 that the UNHCR permenantly refused my requests. 
In May 2010, because I became hanged with too many problems I have asked a financial assistance from the UNHCR office (using the same request like the President in February 2010 has raised) and I have been rejected.  I was in a very great difficulty and the UNHCR office has dicided to humiliate me like this.  I have accused the UNHCR officials to the world society, because having the same request like the President of our NGO I have been denied a financial assitance; whereas the President has been funded. 

Yes, the UNHCR officials punished me and try to mockery on me and lastly spread this rubbish news as if I have taken an unknown 10,000 Dollars.  This has been done again to make a serious contradiction in between me and the community members, to completly destroy my desire to assist my compatriots, to make me hands up and abandon my work in our community. 
I tried to explain our community members and friends, but I don't know how much I have convinced them.  Lastly on 20 September 2010 I send an E-mail message to the Director of the partners of the Regional UNHCR office in Odessa (the Sympathy fund) - to  Ms. Timofeeva to give a proof about this case.  Sending this woman this E-mail I have done a Carbon Copy (CC) to 22 individuals including the Higher staffs of the Regional UNHCR office and to E-mail addresses of our community members.  I asked this woman to make a rejection or confirmation about the so called 10,000 Dollars and make a copy of her reply to all, whom I have done a CC.  But she prefered to be calm.  This was also another attempt to make a stain on my personality.  This was an attempt to destroy my good personality in our community. 

To be continued

----------


## abteka

*The main person,* who spread this rubbish rumor about the 10,000 Dollars was the President of our NGO. The President knows very well about my poor life, he knows very well how much I have paid (time, money, family fondness) to serve our community, but he dismissed my reputation in our community.  Yes the person (President), who was a very poor man in February 2010 now has become too wealthy, because he has become the right hand of the UNHCR, he has completly performed the bad mission of the Regional UNHCR office and forever crashed down my good-looking and willing to serve a community.  

Now this President is working hard to make my life very difficult.  This is the mission, which he has got from the office of the Regional UNHCR. To overcome my difficulties in business I have proposed some people with good business proposals. These people have become very interested with my proposals and were happy to work with me, but in all cases these information has reached in the ears of this President and he has told, frustrated  these people with something, which is unknown for me and our agreements with these people have become cancelled.  This has been done many times, because I am working with this President in the same small  market.  

Yes, now our NGO has fallen in the hands of some people, who even aren't refugees and has fleed from our NGO by the secret comands of the UNHCR in 2006. (this will be explained in a new topic) Now our NGO is working according the will of the UNHCR. The main task of this poor NGO will be to defame my personality. 

It is possible that you suggest about this long ago, but sad to recognize that the formation of such organizations like the UNHCR is not like that of what we have always hear. In reality they may have been formed  to destroy a community; make a community dependent; to plant poverty, hatred, anxiously life in a community and so on.  What another opinion will come in our mind "why these organizations have been formed ?"  after reading this history  ?  

The End

----------


## Dave A

How do you stop malicious rumour moungers? 

My experience is it can be very difficult. However, the devious nature of people that go this route means their true colours tend to be revealed over time.

Tough to have the patience to wait, but most often that's what it takes.

----------


## abteka

Peace and health to you Dear Mr. Dave A.

Before I joined this NGO, I know very little about our world and enviroment. 
This NGO has opened my eyes too widely.  Now I became too worried for the fate of the people of the world, because all we are living in a world of danger.  






> How do you stop malicious rumour moungers? 
> 
> My experience is it can be very difficult. However, the devious nature of people that go this route means their true colours tend to be revealed over time.
> 
> Tough to have the patience to wait, but most often that's what it takes.

----------


## abteka

*The President (2004-2006)* 

      The history of our NGO is a history of struggle; struggle for freedom and independent.  Even though this NGO doesn't play a great role in the world arena, it has shown me and other members of our NGO a good lesson. We have a good lesson, that many are hurrying and lie to make others slaves, goods and something like an animals. 
      From the begining of its formation these IMPOSTERS were observing and planing what to do with this Black NGO.  Soon after its formation our NGO has fallen in their hands.  Only one God knows how many projects they have done using our seal; how many fabrications they have prepared to confuse the world people. 
      All refugees and asylum  sekkers were waiting the day when justice will come and at last they will also become the owner of their own NGO, but this doesn't happen long ago. 
      In May 2004 my friend and my country man has started to organize many of our compatriots, which can have an influence on the electorial process, which should be held in June 2004. This person has faced a lot of problems living in Odessa. He was living the worst and poorest life. Many people, who have a big influence on their community have agreed to elect this man as a President and I was one of them.  
      Some didn't agree about the election of this person as a President, because living in Odessa from 1986 this person :
 --- Didn't finish his education, for which he has arrived in Odessa. This wasn't because he was blunt, but this is because this person was a lazy person and didn't like to do things intime.  He has repeatedly tried to be graduated, but become unsuccessful. 
--- Never in his Odessa history he has tried to work. He was having a phobia to JOB. How could he live for such a wide time of period in Odessa, where refugees aren't getting any allowance neither from the Government nor from the UNHCR ?  ....  This is a very amazing thing. (in fact the UNHCR will provide a pocket money if the person is sick or has a big family. You should have to have a good relation with the UNHCR if you want to get money.) As far as I know this person has never got a financial assistance from the UNHCR before he has been the President of our NGO.
--- In the early 1990s' he has done a lot of problems in between our compatriots. 
So because of these and other problems some of our cmmunity members didn't agree his Presidency. This is not a gossip, but in order to continue my history everyone should have to know the background of this man a little bit.
       I thought life will change people and this man has got a good lesson in the past and will be a good leader in the future. So I raised all my hands and legs to elect this man as the President of our NGO.

----------


## abteka

*At last* this person has been elected as a President of our NGO and unexpectedly our community also has elected me as a Secretariat. This day seven Africans have been elected to manage our NGO. All our community members have become happy, because after four years of struggle our NGO has become the property of its own owners (Africans).
As I expected, this President has done a very serious steps to consolidate our community. After four years of pause our Execuse committee has started to make its meetings every two weeks. 
On one occasition this President has been called to the office of the partner of the Regional UNHCR office in Odessa - the sympathy fund and was asked a very strange request.  The Director of this fund has ordered him to put his signature and the seal of our NGO on an unknown letter. He asked her to read this letter at first. This woman has become very furious. She told him "This is not your duty to read what I am preparing. You should have to put what we are going to ask on the parers every time, when we call you. You don't have any power more than this. " The President went from her office promising her to come back soon. Hearing this news all the members of the EC (Executive committee) of our NGO were in shock. He didn't returned back to the Sympathy fund. 
These IMPOSTERS have understood that they have done a great mistake allowing this collective to capture the EC of the this NGO. They have done an attempt to form another alternative African NGO and all the members of the our community have rejected this attempt. Moreover the President have prepared a very serious letters accusing the staffs of the regional migration departent, the partner of the UNHCR - the Sympathy fund in forming another African association and dividing our community and send them to the authorities of the Regional UNHCR office to Kiev. These letters have been prepared in English and Russian language and if I will get a way how to post a PDF document on forums, I will post it everywhere. In addition to that many members of our EC have agreed and signed this letter.

----------


## abteka

*Our President* has struggled too many - to get at least a small office for our NGO using all his possibilities. All Ukrainian NGOs have an office to carry out their duty and the city counsil has rendered our NGO an office in 2001/2002 and by the request of the Director of the Regional Migration Department the President, who has lead our NGO up to 2004 has refused this. Why ? Why this President addressed a request to the city counsil to get an office and rejected it, when he has got a positive reply ?  Too many amazing things are happening, when our NGO started to do something. The country was supposed to supply us a little office, because our NGO was a non-profitable and have no income at all.  But this will  never get a good will from the city counsil. 
The President (2004-2006) assigned me to solve the problem of office for our NGO (Documented also) and I have run for two years and have tired at last, because the Odessa authorities have agreed not to give us an office. 
After some months the opinion of our President has started to change. He has been invited on to many meetings by the request of the Regional UNHCR office. After he has returned back from these meetings members of the EC of our NGO asked him about the agendas of the meeting and about the resolution they have come, but the President always went out from this topic tactically. 
Almost all members of the EC of our NGO started to observe how our President (2004-2006) has changed. He has developed a very good relation with the National staff member of the Regional UNHCR office with Mr. Sergei.  Members of the EC of our NGO knows nothing what the President often converse with Mr. Sergei.  On one occasion the President told me that in the future we might become a very great enemies and I was surprised. Why he decided like this ? That time it was very difficult for me to understand his prediction, but later I know what does he mean.

----------


## abteka

This President was supposed to leave his post on summer 2006. I was the most active candidate. I have reacted for the problems of many of our community members, so I have got a good impression in the eyes of our compatriots. Because of this many were ready and planning to elect me as a President and they have asked me my agreement in prior. 
I know very well that the staffs of the Odessa migration Department, the partner of the Regional UNHCR office in Odessa - the Sympathy fund and the Staffs of the Regional UNHCR themselves didn't like my election as a President. They thought that if I will be the President of our NGO they will face more problems. Analyzing all these situations I have proposed our President (2004-2006) to support the election of the Sudan man as a President.  I have come to this option, because I afraid that again our NGO may fall under the control of these IMPOSTERS. 
This Sudan man is not able to read and write in English and Russian language as the President (2004-2006) did and he was in need to get a support. In addition to that he doesn't know also how to manage on personal computers.  So I have agreed with our President (2004-2006) to assist this man in case if he will be a President.  Since this new President knows little about everything I asked the President (2004-2006) to give me the E-mail of the association . He agreed with me.

----------


## abteka

On the meeting of the EC of our NGO 14 August 2006 (after the election has passed) the former President (2004-2006) told the new (current) President not to give the E-mail of our NGO to anybody (he mean to me). Why ? What does it mean ? .... If this E-mail will be in the hands of the current President then we will be unable to do anything. We were supposed not only write protests as these IMPOSTERS have directed us only with that direction, but:
--- I was having a dream to form a good communication with the business men of our country of origion and start a good business with them. 
--- I was  having a dream to form a communication with national and International humanitarian organizations and funders, get grants and solve the problems of our community.
---  I was  having a dream to search and find vacancies on the Internet and solve the the problems of our community in such a way.  For all these dreams I was supposed to get the E-mail of our NGO.  Because the staffs of the Regional UNHCR office didn't allow or like our goodness and betterness their long hands have reached to Odessa and make my dream a dream.  I understand what does this mean and I stopped my participation in our NGO.  But I was assisting our compatriots individually for more than four months.  Better to cut-off your relation with this NGO and start life in another way, but this doesn't happen. 
The former President has told members of the EC of our NGO on 14 August 2006 that his participation in the EC will be limited in the future, but he will  agree with all decisions, which we will come and decide.  Why then he has agreed, when members of our community have elected him as a member of the EC if he is not able to work ?

----------


## abteka

*During the Presidency of the former President,* the EC has done his permanent meetings strictly. From seven members  minimum five people attended our meeting.  A meeting, which will  be held by the presence of less than five people is not legal. 
The former President has disappeared from our meetings. Not only he, but two of his best friends also have disappeared from our NGO and the meetings of the EC also.  This means if all the rest members of the EC will come to the meeting of the EC, their number will not exceed four. This is not considered as a legal meeting and can't  adopt a solution. 
This has been done deliberately. This accurately planned conspiracy has come from the office of the great UNHCR.  One of the member of the EC is living far away from Odessa. That means only three have left and this was a very hopeless event. Three people don't have any right to do anything.  I have understood what a Satanic mission is being experienced by the staffs of the UNHCR. I have understood in 2005 that there is something a problem in the UNHCR office, but I was suspecting the National staff members and not the International staffs. 
The UNHCR has used our President to divide the EC of our NGO and make it fruitless. They have conspired to stop the activity of our NGO. 
The former President (2004-2006) have done a lot of things to consolidate our community, but because of the bandit activity of the Odessa Regional migration Department, the partners of the the UNHCR in Odessa and the UNHCR office itself,  many of our compatriots afraid to attend our day-to-day activity, in our annual meetings and other activities.  Many members of our NGO, who have been supported by the great work of our former President (2004-2006) have come to the side of these bandit organizations and become a headache for him. How could it be ? We are helping them and they are destroying us. Yes, now this former President (2004-2006) itself has become a bandit. What  he can do ?  To live a safe life in this world a person must be a bandit and cooperate with bandits. Not with bandits, who are fighting with ..... hiding themselves in the forests and mountainous area, but with bandits, who are hiding themselves in the deep forests of our civilized cities and are using the precious principle of Democracy and Human right as a great weapon.  
Our former President has become the right hand of bandits. Look: During his Presidency he has got a continious and strange call from some strange people. They have vowed to kill him. On an occasion they even arrived his home and make a very big scandal. Because of this scandal he has been evicted from his flat by his flat-owner. He considered that this is the hands and the activities of the Odessa Regional Migration Department, the hands of the partner of the UNHCR.  Concerning this,  he has sent an E-mail to the Representative of the UNHCR office at that time to Mr. Guy ouillet and  he has made me a copy of this E-mail.  Now he is the best friend of these men. He is living in the accommodation center, which is managed by these people (from 2006 till now continiously. Almost for seven years.) I have asked them to be accomodated more than two times and you know from my posts what they have replied me.

----------


## abteka

*On December 2006* The Representative of the Regional UNHCR for Belarus, Moldova and Ukraine Ms. Simone Wolken arrived to our town - Odessa.  Ms. Simone invited me and some other refugees in a restaurant and talk about the situation in Odessa.  It seems that she is not happy, because I inform her office everything, which is happening in our community.  
This day at night Ms. Simone invited the Presidents of all NGOs in Odessa and asked them not to let others to write and annoy her. She told them that "Only Presidents of a NGO may write and inform me about what is happening". The President of our NGO told me the next day about this. 
Here take an attention: Our President is not able to write in Russian and English language fluently and he is not able to manage personal computers. In addition to that the E-mail of our NGO is under his control. How could this President will inform Ms. Simone Wolken about a human right violence or anyother request if something will happen ?  

The UNHCR officials have conspired and not allowed me (anybody) to use the E-mail of our NGO.  Because of them and their evil conspiration our NGO has become blind, deaf and dumb. Understanding this evil step, I started to inform them what is happening in our community using my E-mail, since it is their responsibility to solve these problems.  They were too angry, because if something will happen they aren't able to say that they never know anything about this.  

Very interesting, but our former President (2004-2006), who has fled from our NGO and become the reason for the disappearance of two of our EC members has been invited to various meetings in Kiev and in Odessa after he has left his post (neglecting our NGO) and he has informed the UNHCR office a secret things, which still now we don't know about its content.  In one side Ms. Simone has restricted others except Presidents to communicate with her and in the other side she secretly made a meeting with this former President and collect unknown informations from him.  I have protested this kind of activities of the Regional UNHCR office many times and all  these corespondence are documented.  The former President has a special and  secret communication with this organization, which has took a very serious responsibility to assist refugees equally independently their origion, outlook , position in the society and wealth; but the UNHCR has become a father for some and a step father for most of us.

will continue soon

----------


## abteka

I didn't finish the topic "The President (2004-2006)". I will continue it later, because I have got an urgent and very interesting topic to post.

My childhood friend and Problems, which he face

14 and 17 August 2012 I have got two messages through Yahoo Messenger. This was my childhood friend, whom I have never seen him for almost 30 years of age.
The incredible situation, which surprised me was the content of the message. My childhood friend, whom I have never seen him for 30 years of period send me two very infected links.
I gave myself the question "Why ?" for all this period of time.

My friend is a very good person. When we lived in our country of origin he uncountable times stretched his hands for help. He always remember about me.
After that he started to live in Europe he often send money for my old mother, he has bought and gifted many things for my mother during our national and Religious holy days. He proposed me to send money, but I refused.
When he travelled to our mother country he took gifts for many of my relatives. He often pass his time in our home and used to pass his vacation with my brothers.

What happen with my good friend and decided to send me these very highly infected links ?

To be continued

----------


## abteka

Once up on a time my posts will get a reader and people will understand me. It is possible that many people know what an evil activity is going on in the name of "Humanity". It is possible that some people understand me and knows better than me about what I am chattering here. The Human Being is in danger.

I have started this campaign called "Victim of the UNHCR" at 20 June 2012.
I have started this campaign not becaue I want to cheat anyone or to get some profits; but humanity, human right and kindness must not disappered from our day-to day relation. I have started this campaign, because I must not killed.

It passed almost many days since I am not here. This is because of the influence of these organizations about whom I am telling you this long history.
This influence will continue further and the last result of all this persecuation will be :
--- a fabricated and fake accusation and my arrest or
----my death due to complex life situation or anyother violation, which will lead me to death.
---To be psychologically abnormal (mad) and be uselesss for your family, friends, society and parents.

For anyone of such a results the only responsible will be -- "The UNHCR"

----------


## abteka

*How could my friend*, whom I have never seen him almost 30 years sent me not one, but two viruses like a surprises ?.... What pushed him to do this ?

I was able to think about this event as a coincidence, but I have got another such event a month ago. A person named Bill send me three viral messages through my E-mail on 28 and 29 July 2012.

The person, who sent me this message is the Brother of my friend, who is living in Liberia. He don't know me, but I have worked with his brother in our Odessa African NGO from 2004. How could a person, whom I have never seen him (know) will send me viruses ?

I have called his brother, who is living in Odessa and asked him "What does it mean all this ?" He told me "He don't know anything." But how ?

Did anyone can tell me that viruses, which I have got from my friend (after 30 years old friendshipness) are normal ?

I don't think so. Because ......

----------


## abteka

I know that Internet is a good place, for those, who want to get a good knowledge and also Internet is a good place, for those, who want to attack someone.
I am not able to say it 100%, but my friend is in danger.
Even though I have got these VIRUSES through a Yahoo Messanger message from him; the E-mail, which he used was his old and permanent E-mail. In order to use the E-mail of my friend Either a person should have to get his Parole or someone has forced him to send these VIRUSES to me. 

Some times I suspect the Ukrainian authorities with somethings, which are happening here in Odessa or in the territory of Ukraine.
But there are some events, which the Ukrainian authorities can't have an influence.
From 2004 the UNHCR has worked too much to make me financially dependant, weak or dismiss me at all. I have wrote about this many times. Here is the continuation of this history.
I have friends in North America and West Europe. My friends have never seen me more than 30 years. January-February 2012 they have been in our country for vacation. We were having a telephone calls that time. My mother was very sad, because I wasn't able to visit her, when all my friends were able. They promised her to come the next vacation with me. For that they have discussed a plan.

Arriving to their second mother country my friends decided to do something for me. They are very sorry, because I was the most outstanding man acedamically and now I am suffering here in Ukraine with complicated life and corruption and not only can't visit my mother due to this, but also may die here. My friends proposed to assist me financially and I have refused many times. But in fact I told them that :
"If something will happen I will tell you and you will help me."

....... I am sure that my telephone calls are heard by the Odessa authorities long ago .....
this has been done by the full agreement and will of the UNHCR

----------


## abteka

Around 20 July 2012 I have aimed a plan to solve my problems and asked my friends a help. My Friends, which have tormented me to strech their hands for many months have disapered. Why ?

My friends are living in North America for more than twenty years and my brothers are telling me about their financial strength. It is not, because they have become unbale to strech their hands for me and disappeard, but the long and satanic hands of the UNHCR are doing every distructive thing to harm me.

The UNHCR has blocked me from his financial assistances and all social programms long ago
(sometimes these steps are done tactically)
, has evict me from my good working places, dismissed my business with the help of the Odessa Authorities and now my friend from North America and Europe have disappeared from me, because of them. This might look like a joke for many of you, but There are things, which I can't write here or tell anybody. The main reason, for which the UNHCR might influence on my friends is to warn them not to assist me financially and make me lonely. I should have to be excluded, I should have to be killed using all possible and impossible ways

My friend from Western Europe has disappeared from Face book long ago. He has changed his telephone number long ago and it seems that he doesn't want to have any kind of relation neither with me nor with my friends from North America. We were searching for him and unexpectedly he send me VIRUSES 14 and 17 August 2012.

I have another history how the hands of the UNHCR have stretched a long distance to blackmail me - in 2006.

Human being is in danger.

----------


## abteka

I am a person, who in the past have worked very well and show people about my talent and possibilities to manage small business.
I can work and get a good money. I am able to assist my family and my friends too. But long ago after I have joined the African NGO I am not able to do anything.
Especially after that the accusation letter against me has fabricated by the UNHCR officials and the staffs of State committee of Ukraine on Nationality and Religion, my life has become a night mare and all my attempts to support myself and my family has been knocked out by these IMPOSTERS.

What shall I do ? 

Now this problem has grown and enlarged. Now this problem has started to annoy my childhood friends.

I am sure that my childhood friends are sorry with what is happening against me, but they aren't able to do anything. People in the free Democratic countries aren't also free and able to do anything. The Satanic hands of the UNHCR or anyother part of the UNO can reach and annoy them. That is why I say "The human being is in danger"

Yes, I say this phrase not because my friends disappered and became unwilling to reach for my problems, but I have another history, which makes me to say like that.

Really the human being is in Danger.

----------

